# Losing the sense of smell predicts death within five years



## Alex (2/10/14)

http://www.theguardian.com/science/neurophilosophy/2014/oct/01/your-nose-knows-death-is-imminent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/10/14)

Genade!!


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

well aint' that just fekken dandy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/10/14)

ooh dear !! really


----------



## zadiac (2/10/14)

Don't get a blocked nose! You'll die!


----------



## Nibbler (2/10/14)

Coming from The Guardian, I would never consider that article reliable at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

